# meteoestrela.pt



## ACalado (1 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

Ao fim de 10 anos encerra-se um ciclo, o meteocovilha passará a ter um novo nome, uma nova página, no fundo um novo conceito. 
meteoestrela.pt é uma plataforma de âmbito regional, nascida do meteocovilha. Esta página tem a informação melhorada, de forma mais intuitiva e com imagem mais apelativa. O novo conceito pretende ser uma ferramenta de apoio a todos os que visitam a região, para trabalho ou lazer. 
É centralizada na Serra da Estrela, reconhecida como um dos mais belos encantos do País, pretende divulgar as previsões meteorológicas da região, mas também a nível de Portugal Continental, mantendo, contudo, por razões óbvias, a informação de pormenor para os concelhos centrais e periféricos da Serra da Estrela, onde estão instaladas as estações meteorológicas.
Estas previsões estarão particularmente vocacionadas para contribuir para a prevenção ou mitigação da sinistralidade, numa perspectiva de proteção civil, mas também para contribuir para a segurança das atividades económicas geradoras de riqueza para este País a que orgulhosamente pertencemos, Portugal. 
Obrigado por passar a seguir o meteoestrela.pt, você desse lado é a razão de estarmos deste lado, a trabalhar voluntariamente para a sua segurança e bem-estar! Fique connosco, nós contamos consigo.

Obrigado

http://www.meteoestrela.pt/


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 12:50)

Está excelente  o site, bom grafismo, muito completo e  informativo!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Parabéns pelo novo projecto! O meteocovilhã sai pela "porta grande", e o meteoestrela dá continuidade ao legado. É sem dúvida um avanço, quer no conceito, quer no site em si!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Nov 2017 às 13:13)

Muito bom, ainda ontem vinha a falar com um amigo acerca da existência das tuas estações nas Penhas da Saúde e Torre.

Parabéns pelo upgrade!  Desde 2010 a acompanhar o teu projecto.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

Parabéns pela continuação do projeto, agora com cara nova!


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Eu como vizinho e já conhecido sempre segui o teu site, parabéns e continua o óptimo trabalho.


----------



## jonas (4 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

ACalado disse:


> Ao fim de 10 anos encerra-se um ciclo, o meteocovilha passará a ter um novo nome, uma nova página, no fundo um novo conceito.
> meteoestrela.pt é uma plataforma de âmbito regional, nascida do meteocovilha. Esta página tem a informação melhorada, de forma mais intuitiva e com imagem mais apelativa. O novo conceito pretende ser uma ferramenta de apoio a todos os que visitam a região, para trabalho ou lazer.
> É centralizada na Serra da Estrela, reconhecida como um dos mais belos encantos do País, pretende divulgar as previsões meteorológicas da região, mas também a nível de Portugal Continental, mantendo, contudo, por razões óbvias, a informação de pormenor para os concelhos centrais e periféricos da Serra da Estrela, onde estão instaladas as estações meteorológicas.
> Estas previsões estarão particularmente vocacionadas para contribuir para a prevenção ou mitigação da sinistralidade, numa perspectiva de proteção civil, mas também para contribuir para a segurança das atividades económicas geradoras de riqueza para este País a que orgulhosamente pertencemos, Portugal.
> ...


Está muito bom o site!Ótima melhoria...sem dúvida um site a seguir regularmente


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

Parabéns pelos desenvolvimentos contínuos. E muita sorte para o meteoestrela.


----------



## ACalado (30 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Ficou desde ontem disponível uma nova estação nas Penhas da Saúde a 1500m. 
Os dados podem ser consultados aqui :https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/penhas-da-saude/


----------

